# Configurer Azureus 2.3.0.6



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'Azureus et je rencontre plusieus pbm de configuration:

- je n'arrive pas à parametrer un port pour lequel le test me donne autre chose que NAT ERROR ( que ce soit avec le 6881 ou les ports compris entre 49152 - 65535 .

- par ailleurs, malgré celà, le téléchargement se fait ( comment ? ) mais je reçois le message "Tracker connexion en cours" ou "Tracker echec de connexion". QU'estce que celà signifie ?

J'ai un PB G4 avec un firewall intego ( que j'ai essayé de desactiver sans que cela résolve mes pbms ).

Si quelqu'un peut m'apporter qq éléments de configuration...


----------



## heliotrope (29 Novembre 2005)

salut, 

utilises-tu un routeur?
si oui pense à mapper le port (que tu auras choisi dans les options azureus) vers l'ip de ta machine


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

???
Je dois avouer que je nages dans ce que tu me racontes là...
J'ai une Neuf box si c'est là la question...


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

azureus me présente un avertissement :
"If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 54069 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this" 

Certes, mais comment faire ?


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

euh...
et c'est quoi un Tracker ?

.... la honte.... j'y comprends pas gd chose à cette grenouille bleue...


----------



## heliotrope (29 Novembre 2005)

Sans rentrer dans les détails, le tracker est un point de ralliement.

Si tu es sur un réseau local, (en l'occurence si ta neufbox fait office de routeur)il faut que tu donnes une ip fixe à ta machine afin que le flux de données empruntant le port d'azureus soit distribué vers ta machine.

Pour se faire, on mappe le port utilisé vers l'ip de sa machine.

Ex: port utilisé->6881 | ip:10.0.1.5
sur ton routeur tu routes le port 6881 -> 10.0.1.5


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

et en pratique comment je fais pour router ?


----------



## heliotrope (29 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux commencer par lire ça

http://www.justneuf.com/neufbox-trio-3c-trio-3d.html


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

ok, je vais essayer ça...
Mais comment se fait-il que malgré l'erreur NAT, azureus parvient à se connecter et à télécharger ?


----------



## darthfloflo (29 Novembre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'écran de configuration de ma neuf box.
Je tape l'adresse http://192.168.1.1/ dans safari, qui merépond qu'il ne parveint pas à ouvrir la page.

Je sais pas si ça a une importance, ma connexion passe par : 
Neuf Box trio3C -> air port extreme puis connexion wifi sur pbg4


----------



## heliotrope (30 Novembre 2005)

salut, 


je te conseille de te raccorder avec un cable ethernet à ta neufbox.
De cette façon, tu porras accéder à la page de configuration. Profites en pour désactiver la fonction routeur de la neufbox (si il est activé).
Elle se contentera d'agir comme un modem.

Ensuite, lance l'utilitaire admin airport et mappe les ports sur la borne qui fera ainsi office de routeur.
N'oublie pas non plus d'attribuer une ip fixe sur ta machine dans les préférences réseaux.
Les adresses avec l'extreme sont du type 10.0.1.xx


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

impec, ce coup ci j'ai pigé... faut dire que j'ai fureté dans l'ordi et les préférences systèmes un moment !!
merci bcp de ton aide.
je te tiens au courant dès que ça marche !


----------



## Psygod (30 Novembre 2005)

Un conseil : utilise uniquement BIT TORRENT et pas les clients ... ça marche très bien et y'a rien à configurer


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

ah bon ...  
maintenant que je suis presque au bout de mes peines avec azureus !  

Il n'y a pas d'autre différence que l'interface entre les 2 ?


----------



## Psygod (30 Novembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ...
> maintenant que je suis presque au bout de mes peines avec azureus !
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'autre différence que l'interface entre les 2 ?



BIT TORRENT est on ne peut plus simple ... rien à configurer mis à part 1 ou 2 trucs ...

tu lances ton torrent et ça carbure


----------



## darthfloflo (30 Novembre 2005)

je vais essayer ça alors !!


----------



## Psygod (30 Novembre 2005)

darthfloflo a dit:
			
		

> je vais essayer ça alors !!



^^mais attention, je ne dénigre pas AZUREUS ... si t'as réussi à le configurer et que ça tourne, reste avec ... je dis ça uniquement pour les gens qui ne veulent pas se faire chier à configurer un soft de p2p pour d/l assez vite ... essaie Bit Torrent et si tu trouves qu'il va plus vite qu'Azureus (pour le meme torrent), ben adopte le !


----------



## Fran6 (10 Décembre 2005)

Petite question: J'ai essayé de donner une adresse IP à ma machine mais je n'y arrive pas, ou tout du moins, je ne peux plus me connecter à un Internet du coup !! C'est lourd toutes ces histoires... Comment qu'on fait docteur ???
Merci d'avance !!
Guinousssss


----------



## Fran6 (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon, alors, j'ai réussi à aller sur mon routeur, à donner une adresse IP static à ma machine. Je suis allé dans le menu NAT et j'ai donner le "range" de 6881 à 7999 pour l'adresse IP que j'ai choisie. J'ai laissé par compte le DHCP dans les préférences réseau au niveau TCP IP sinon, je n'ai plus accès à Internet...mais c'est la bonne adresse IP. POurtant, rien ne marche mieux qu'avant sur Azureus....


----------



## heliotrope (11 Décembre 2005)

salut, 

tes réglages ne sont pas effectifs si tu changes l'adresse ip de la machine en passant en DHCP.
pour ton accès internet(avec une ip fixe ) dans les réglages réseau il faut que tu renseignes les champs passerelle (ip du routeur) et les dns de ton fournisseur d'accès.

il ne devrait plus y avoir de pb après ces modifications


----------



## Zenon (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai lu toute cette page relative au torrent avec une neuf box et j'avoue que je n'y ai pas compris grand chose. La première raison tient dans ce que je ne saisis pas certains termes techniques, et que, étant un très jeune mac user (deux semaines) je ne maîtrise pas encore toute la technicité du vocabulaire mac (pour ne pas dire toute la technicité du vocabulaire inforamatique, notamment celui du réseau internet, lan etc.).
Pourtant, j'ai pu reconnaitre le même problème auquel je suis confronté en ce moment au niveau de la configuration torrent avec une 9box. 
Voilà le problème: 
Je suis inscrit sur demonoid à partir duquel je peux télécharger des fichiers torrents. Mais, chose très étrange, celui-ci ne reconnait ni mes dl ni mes upl ce qui me donne un ratio de 0. 
Comme vous l'aurez deviné, ceci n'est que le résultat de mon problème, car j'ai remarqué, ou du moins j'ai cru comprendre que la configuration de mon routeur y était pour qq chose. En effet, il semble que pour avoir un vrai débit torrent il faille ouvrir les ports du routeur, ce que j'ai essayé de faire, sans succès. On me demande effectivement une adresse ip fixe, mais lorsque je la rentre (ip du genre 192.168.1 etc), soit un message me dit que l'adresse est la même que celle du routeur, soit, j'arrive sur une page du style ERROR REQUEST 400 ou je n'sais quoi.
Ce que j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre c'est pourquoi je peux dl (à une vitesse très très lente : comme un film en 3 jours alors qu'un ami qui ne sais pas me renseigner, je souligne, peux l'avoir en 30 mns!!!), je peux aussi seeder mais aucun signe de reconnaissace demonoid. Je veux bien laisser tourner en seed la machine pendant toute la nuit par souci de partage, cela ne me pose pas de problème, mais à condition que cela soit reconnu avant que je me fasse virer de demo.
J'ai tenté de suivre les conseils de cette page mais rien pour le moment. De plus, je n'ai pas tenté la connection via ethernet car je me demande (parce que je ne sais pas) si en coupant le mode routeur, l'ibook de ma femme qui fonctionne aussi en airport verra sa connection coupée. 
S'il y une bonne âme qui prendra le temps de lire toutes ces lignes et d'y répondre je lui en serait très reconaissant. 

Encore merci de votre patience et à plus. 


PS: Pour information je tourne soit avec bits on wheels, soit avec tomato torrent, mais je ne saurais pas vous dire la différence. Ma neuf box est une trio c, ma machine un macbook pro 2ghz 1g ram.


----------



## dellys (22 Juin 2006)

Déjà, et pour les avoir tous testés, j'utilise bits on wheels moins gourmand en ressource et sensiblemnet plus rapide. (J'atteind des débits de l'ordre de 130 sur certains fichiers)
J'utilise un PWB (G4 1,5Ghz 17" 1Go) branché sur mon réseau Airport (express) connecté en ADSL environ 4/5 megas réels.

Aucun soucis pour me faire reconnaitre de mon tracker.

Questions :
. Lors de ton inscription sur ton tracker, étais tu sur la même configuration que maintenant ?
. As tu essayé de changer de port ? as tu mappé les ports ?
. As tu coupé le part feu sur les ports concernés ?
. As tu essayé de te mettre sur la page d'accueil de tron tracker lorsque tu lances le téléchargement ?

Peut être que ces questions te permettront de trouver la solution. Sinon, essaye la fonction recherche du forum s'il y a des termes que tu ne comprends pas.

Bon courage


----------



## damien_t (22 Juin 2006)

je sais pas trop si cela va t'aider mais voici ma conf (avec une freebox, mais les principes restent valables)
Freebox en mode routeur et en mode wifi.
Dans la config de la freebox, j'ai deux baux DHCP permanents. Un bail permanent permet de relier une adresse MAC (tu la récupère dans les prefs système, réseau, Airport ou Ethernet, Identifiant Ethernet ou identifiant Airport, une adresse MAC est de la forme 00:11:22:AA:BB:CC). Ce qui fait que mon iBook récupère toujours la même IP. Ca je l'ai fait dans le navigateur, sur la freebox)
Une autre variante est d'attribuer une IP fixe à ton MacBook (par ex 192.168.1.100 pour ton macbook et 192.168.1.101 pour l'ordi de ta chérie). Cela se passe alors non plus dans ta box, mais dans les prefs systèmes.

Une fois que les deux ordinateurs ont une IP a eux (soit via un bail permanent soit via une adresse IP fixe), il faut encore configurer ta 9box pour qu'elle forwarde tout ce qui arrive de l'extérieur sur un port donné (au hasard le port de bittorrent) vers une adresse IP fixe interne à ton réseau (cad l'ordinateur qui va utiliser le programme bittorrent). Tu vas dans ton client Bittorrent (Azureus ou autre), tu regardes sur quel port il écoute. Tu le notes. Tu vas dans les prefs systeme et tu notes ton ip interne (de type 192.168). Tu vas ensuite dans la conf de ta 9box, et tu te débrouille pour diriger tout ce qui arrive du port que tu as noté vers l'IP que tu as notées vers le port que tu as noté.
Schématiquement cela donne:
internet 6881 -> 192.168.1.100 6881
Exemple chez moi : la freebox en mode routeur, le DHCP est activé sur la freebox et l'iBook, j'ai un bail permanent pour l'iBook et la plage 50000-60000 en tcp et udp de la freebox est redirigée vers mon iBook. Pas super secure, mais cela me sert pour tous les programmes qui en ont besoin.

Et pour le logiciel, j'utilise Transmission (parce que Azureus qui prends 300 Mo de Ram au bout de 30 minutes, c'est pas glop)

avec tout cela, tu devrais pouvoir télécharger normalement, mais ne t'attends pas à des débits géniaux.
(et attention aux droits d'auteur...)


----------



## zoulou03200 (9 Juillet 2006)

Pour les débits, ça dépend presque uniquement du nombre de sources...
Donc, si vous ramez, avant de mettre les mains dans le cambouis et le boxon dans vos réglages, vérifiez le nombre de sources de vos fichiers...


----------

